# Hello, from beautiful British Columbia!



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello, everybody. My name is Xavier ("X" is fine) and I wanted to introduce myself. I'm just south of Vancouver, in British Columbia and my soon-to-be home port will be the Captains Cove Marina in Delta, BC. I couldn't help but notice that there seem to be a fair number of hardcore sailors on the boards, of whom I am not one. I did most of my sailing from age 8 to 20, having started on my very own Sabot, moving on to a Penguin (did I ever flip a lot of those over!), then on to racing the 110 class (so loved hanging out on the trapeze) while serving as crew on a 46' ketch..... all that out of the Manila Yacht Club in the Philippines, and all that before life got in the way.

Now, over 30 years later, I have just purchased an older 27- footer, and am eager to get out there. I've named her Mystic, and although she isn't fancy, I know she'll do just fine at helping me re-learn the ropes. Since taking ownership a couple of weeks ago, and having spent intimate time with her getting her spruced up and ready to sail, I have once again begun to feel those same emotions that I felt back in the latter half of the 60's, following the adventures of Robin Lee Graham on Dove & Dove ll (thanks to the National Geographic Magazine).

Well, nice to be on board here, and look forward to being a part of the community.

Fair winds to all!

X


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Perhaps one of these days the wife and I will be able to sail up your way and toss back a couple of cold ones.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

tomperanteau said:


> Welcome aboard! Perhaps one of these days the wife and I will be able to sail up your way and toss back a couple of cold ones.


Thanks for the warm wecome, Capt'n Tom. Just holler when you set sail this way... I'll throw the beer in the cooler!


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, Jack!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

No to go off on a tangent, X, but you don't have a sister named Yvonne and a brother named Zach, do you?

if so, be careful around here. Someone might ask you to cosine.


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> No to go off on a tangent, X, but you don't have a sister named Yvonne and a brother named Zach, do you?
> 
> if so, be careful around here. Someone might ask you to cosine.


:laugher


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome X; we'll talk soon!


----------



## tundrasailor (Feb 21, 2012)

hey Xavier! My wife and I recently traveled through British Columbia and that is some beautiful country there. I'm not too far from you up here in Alaska, but it is a little too cold to hit the water just yet. Nice to meet you and welcome.


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

@tundrasailor - Thanks for the welcome and ditto! Must be beautiful up there. There's got to be a reason for Alaska being a popular cruise-ship destination.


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hello X, you are in a wonderful part of the world spent 20 years touring those waters and if it was warmer would still be there. All the very best from Belize .. Paul


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the greets, Paul.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

X, I saw your Sand Heads thread but I guess I missed this one. Welcome to SN...I'm just a bit north of you. Enjoy and hope to see you out there some time.
Steve


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Heya Steve. I'll keep my eyes peeled for Impulse III.


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

BTW, I had the pleasure of meeting Faster, who came out to see my little boat today. If everyone on Sailnet is as nice as he, this is a great forum to belong to!


----------



## Chkm8 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Steve, I passed Campbell River many times in early seventies on the way to Port Hardy and out to fish. Truly Gods country, but I don't do cold anymore. Great video .. one of the first fish farms in BC was on our property on saltspring island .. Great success to You .. WOW! ... Paul


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Chkm8 said:


> I don't do cold anymore


Thanks Paul
Belize eh...ya, considered that many times.


----------



## Canoeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Mystic, I have actually seen your boat when I have been out sailing! I am moored at Reed Point presently, but will be changing that up pretty soon with a possible move to Victoria. Looking forward to seeing you on the water!

Jesse


----------



## tightgroup (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome to this great community


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Mystic1 said:


> Hello, everybody. My name is Xavier ("X" is fine) and I wanted to introduce myself. I'm just south of Vancouver, in British Columbia and my soon-to-be home port will be the Captains Cove Marina in Delta, BC. I couldn't help but notice that there seem to be a fair number of hardcore sailors on the boards, of whom I am not one. I did most of my sailing from age 8 to 20, having started on my very own Sabot, moving on to a Penguin (did I ever flip a lot of those over!), then on to racing the 110 class (so loved hanging out on the trapeze) while serving as crew on a 46' ketch..... all that out of the Manila Yacht Club in the Philippines, and all that before life got in the way.
> 
> Now, over 30 years later, I have just purchased an older 27- footer, and am eager to get out there. I've named her Mystic, and although she isn't fancy, I know she'll do just fine at helping me re-learn the ropes. Since taking ownership a couple of weeks ago, and having spent intimate time with her getting her spruced up and ready to sail, I have once again begun to feel those same emotions that I felt back in the latter half of the 60's, following the adventures of Robin Lee Graham on Dove & Dove ll (thanks to the National Geographic Magazine).
> 
> ...


welcome as well 
Bill 
SV Rangatira
Sidney BC


----------

